
Reflections of a 20-Something Working in the Big, Scary, Tech-World - tlackemann
http://lacke.mn/reflections-of-a-20-something-working-in-big-scary-tech-world/
======
jensv
Thank you for sharing. I've just gone through a very similar experience and
it's about time I return to the workforce as an employee. Your reflections are
insightful and I hope that I too can make the transition. Here's to finding
working bliss! :-)

~~~
tlackemann
Thanks! Cheers and good luck, keep learning!

